# Coffee alternative



## yzz (Jun 23, 2011)

We all know that coffee triggers a bowel movement and is a big no no for us IBS suffers, I found that when in public caffeine patches work and I don't get the side effects of a regular coffee, maybe it's because it's released slowly. I've been using CaffeineLand.com patches because they work and they're not expensive but I heard that SpotOn Caffeine patches which can probably be found in a CVS or something are also good.

By the way, I do use the negative effects of coffee to my advantage, every morning a few hours before I have to leave for work/school I down 1 or 2 cups of coffee and that helps me empty my bowels which keeps me normal for a couple of hours.

All the best.


----------



## Dude with leaky gas (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.

Yeah it makes sense that the caffeine patches don't give you an IBS trigger since the patches probably releases caffeine directly into the bloodstream as opposed to drinking caffeine which has to interact with your intestines (caffeine irritates the walls of the GI tract) and is later released into the bloodstream.


----------



## rude boy (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been drinking red bush tea for over a year now and its great.... what's with patches for coffee...? should've guessed u were from the states...

just don't drink it if u need a hot beverage drink red bush tea lol


----------

